# Weblico



## dmueller (8 Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Helfer und Opfer!
Ich habe schon paarmal Eure Seiten und dieses Forum besucht, wenn mich jemand gefragt hat, was er mit der ein oder anderen Rechnung machen soll.

Diesmal liegt der Fall etwas anders:
Eine Freundin hatte eine Anzeige in der Zeitung. Darauf bekam sie einen Anruf der Firma Weblico mit einem Angebot diese Anzeige ins Internet zu bringen. Als Frau ohne viel Internet-Erfahrung sagte sie "ja".
Nun kam die Rechnung: 49 EUR netto über 3 Monate für eine hingeschmierte Seite (der Text der Anzeige) als Subdomain unter Parallels Confixx und einem Eintrag bei profisearch.com, welches selber wieder Weblico gehört.

Meine Frage:
Da das alles nur Telefonisch gelaufen ist, kam dann überhaupt ein Auftrag zustande?
Nun ging aus der Anzeige hervor, daß meine Freundin ein Geschäft unterhält. Ist es dennoch eine in Deutschland verbotene "Kaltaquise"? (Denn das Geschäft hat nichts mit Internet oder sonst etwas zu tun.)
Welche Kündigungsbedingungen gelten denn hierbei und wie ist ein Widerspruch zu formulieren?

Ich hoffe, dass mir der ein oder andere evtl. einen Tipp geben kann.
Danke!

Grüße,
Dietmar

PS: Weblico ist hier nicht ganz unbekannt. Diese Firma (respektive GF) steht/stand hinter der TelWeb-Geschichte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/50028-kennt-jemand-telweb.html


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Weblico*

Kalt-Werbeanrufe an Gewerbetreibende sind nur unter einigen, eng begrenzten Bedingungen legal. 

Das ist aber in diesem Fall der zweitrangige Aspekt, der vom telefonisch geschlossenen "Vertrag" getrennt zu behandeln ist.

Im Antispam-Wiki gibt es einen Artikel über rechtliche Aspekte bei telefonisch geschlossenen Verträgen:
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam.de

Man sollte allerdings wissen, dass es für Gewerbetreibende einige Besonderheiten gibt, die eine rechtliche Beurteilung anders ausfallen lassen können, als bei Privatverbrauchern. Z.B. wenn es um das Widerrufsrecht geht.

Ich würde hier also am ehesten den Gang zum Anwalt empfehlen. Ein Beratungsgespräch kostet zunächst mal noch nicht übermäßig viel, kann aber hinterher viel Ärger ersparen.


----------



## dmueller (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Weblico*

Hallo Antiscammer,
danke schon mal für diese Bemerkungen.
Sehe ich es richtig, daß man, allein wenn man ein Gewerbe betreibt, viel mehr Fallen hat in die man rein tappen kann?

Aktuelle Lage:
Nach zwei Telefonaten mit dem Support verlangen die nun eine schriftliche Kündigung. Soweit ich das im Antispam-Wiki lese, wäre eine Kündigung eine Bestätigung des geschlossenen Vertrages. Ein Widerspruch hingegen würde das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages verneinen.

Wie formuliert man nun einen Text, der zum einen ausdrückt, daß man nicht der Meinung ist, daß ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, aber falls doch dieser gekündigt werden soll? (Jaja, die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau... )

Nun noch etwas Neues:
Anscheinend hat meine Freundin auch Ihre Konto bei dem Telefonat angegeben, welches heute bereits belastet wurde. Im Wiki steht ja, daß dies allein nicht reicht. Gibt es auch hier wieder Einschränkungen für Gewerbetreibende?

Danke!

Grüße,
Dietmar


----------



## sascha (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Weblico*



> Wie formuliert man nun einen Text, der zum einen ausdrückt, daß man nicht der Meinung ist, daß ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, aber falls doch dieser gekündigt werden soll?



Individuelle Rechtsberatung gibt es hier nicht, sorry.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Weblico*

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall (z.B. das Geben konkreter Forulierungshilfen beim Abfassen von Schriftsätzen) dürfen wir hier aufgrund des Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetzes nicht erteilen. Kriegst Du im übrigen bei Antispam im Forum auch nicht.


----------



## dmueller (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Weblico*

Moin moin!
Ok, ich sehe da ist wohl eine Grenze erreicht.
Aber evtl. kann ich die Frage umformulieren und auf Antwort hoffen:
Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit innerhalb eines Schreibens auszudrücken, daß man davon überzeugt ist, daß kein Vertrag zustande kam, aber falls doch, dieser eben gekündigt werden soll?
Oder gibt es nur "entweder oder"?

Grüße,
Dietmar


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Weblico*

Lies dir das durch, es sind alle Varianten erklärt und beschrieben. Mehr gibt es hier nicht
Wenn das nicht reicht: > Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

der Link steht übrigens auch oben


----------

